# swivel rod tips



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend is looking to replace a tip on a deep drop rod with a swivel rod tip that will handle braid. Current roller tip allows the braid to come between the roller and the frame. Estimated cost from a shop in Al was 75. 
Is there a local place I can get the tip or other options (besides selling his soul).

ed


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Ed, Check out the eliminator roller tips on Mudhole.com. The roller is recessed into the sideplate to prevent the braid from getting off the roller.

http://www.mudhole.com/Eliminator-Jr-Roller-Tops

Steve


----------

